# Longboat Bay Club Beach Access?



## OHTodd (Feb 5, 2006)

We are considering this resort and was wondering about the beach access.  Can you just walk across the street or do you recommend driving?  How does this resort compare to others in the area?  We have always wanted to trade into Little Gull but are having no luck.

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## SherryS (Feb 5, 2006)

The beach access for Longboat Bay Club is right across Gulf Dr. from the resort.  The beach there is OK, it is renourished sand, and not very wide.  The awesome near-by beach is a drive to the north end of Longboat at a public area called Beer Can Beach.  No facilities, but wonderful area for walking and shelling.  Also drive to the south and try Siesta Public Beach for the best, wide, fine white sand beach for walking, swimming, and shelling.


----------



## maddaug (Feb 6, 2006)

We own at Longboat and yes, you can just walk across the street and you're there. The resort has umbrella's and beach chairs for your use. Can't compare to other resorts in the area, but Longboat is a really nice resort. The condo's are in great shape and maintained. Everything inside is updated. Not much more I can say. They have bicycles for your use. The bike path is all up and down Longboat and we had a blast checking out the neighborhoods in the area. The area up north is definately worth checking out. We loved the fact none of the beaches were packed with people and the area was easy to drive around.
The day we went to Siesta Key (my wish for many years) was the sticken with Red Tide. Nasty, nasty. We couldn't even stay there. I was bummed, so I never got to enjoy the sand and area. Next time we will try again.


----------



## SherryS (Feb 6, 2006)

Thankfully, the red tide has gone away since last fall.  Hope it stays away!!


----------



## Gracey (Feb 7, 2006)

We were just there this past November, you just walk across the street and your there!  We loved the beach and it had great shelling!  Resort is beautiful, you will be happy with it.

Laurie


----------



## maddaug (Feb 8, 2006)

Laurie, I would love to see some pics of the new beach. When we were there they were full speed at work. How wide was it?? And the sand???

Sherry, I do hope the Red Tide is gone for all the Gulf this year. It was quite discouraging for us.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 9, 2006)

http://isurus.mote.org/~mhenry/WREDTIDE.phtml


----------

